# Hatchet Recommendation



## Olympus (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m looking for a good hatchet to be used for a specific purpose. I manage a 100 acre wood hunting property and I’m going to start using the “hack and squirt” method to start killing unwanted trees instead of using a saw. Hack and squirt is a process where you hack a notch into the tree and use a household spray bottle mixed with Arsenal AC to spray into the cut. This will kill the tree. I use this method for getting rid of every cedar tree I find plus use it to eliminate “junk” trees that are crowding or competing with my “good” trees. 

So essentially I need something with a pouch or something I can use to attach the hatchet to a belt while I walk around. Needs to be something of decent quality, but beyond that I don’t know much else about what I might need. Looking for any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## dancan (Dec 19, 2018)

Something like this would be my goto


----------



## Olympus (Dec 19, 2018)

What is it exactly?


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 20, 2018)

This is what I use. I got a custom cover from an Amazon dealer, but I can't find a kink.

https://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-57...=1545327075&sr=8-2&keywords=husqvarna+hatchet


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Dec 20, 2018)

dancan said:


> Something like this would be my goto


Thanks Dancan! Japanese chopping hatchet. Now I know what to ask my wife to get me for my birthday! I went to hidatool.com and they are $45 to $80.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 20, 2018)

Good old woodmans pal looks like the tool for you. You can get a new one or find a vintage one of fleabay.


https://themachetestore.com/brand/woodmans-pal/


Other option would be a two-hawks longhunter.


http://www.2hawks.net/tomahawks


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 1, 2019)

The Estwing 18.75" Campers Axe with 4" blade would be my choice for chopping


https://www.estwing.com/collections/axes-outdoor/products/campers-axe
But I have one of these Gerber Gator Combo Axe II with a nice nylon belt sheath that's lightweight and easy to carry around.
The saw fits inside the handle.


----------



## carl gin (Jan 20, 2019)

dancan said:


> Something like this would be my goto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSW (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks sexy to me.


----------

